# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  60 year old Excel VBA newbie

## ShamHyder

Hi Everyone,

I am retired and like to keep my mind active by dreaming up situations.. I have been using excel ever since Lotus 123 died. 

I am new to the VBA portion of excel and hope to learn from the experts here.

I may pose some questions too ... sensible ones I hope... LOL

Cheers and have a good one...!!

----------


## arlu1201

Hello ShamHyder, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## ShamHyder

Hi arlu1201,

Thank you... 
Cheers

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Welcome,  :Smilie: 
I have started late in learning VBA since a couple of years. 
I have certainly found VBA very therapeutic terms of keeping the brain active, or even reactivating a few Brain cells

In both asking questions, and as soon as you are able in answering a few you, you will find endless possibilities in VBA which can be further  extended into  other Computing areas , ( through, for example use of other Reference Libraries ). 

You will have through VBA infinite possibilities to dream up solutions. 

Alan
 :Smilie:

----------


## ShamHyder

Hi Doc.AElstein,

Thank you for your insight. Much appreciated.

I will be posing a question soon... before I do I am perusing the forums to see if it has already been answered.

Have a good one..!!

----------

